# Seminar Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG in Hamburg



## Safety (8 März 2009)

Die *Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG wird am 29.12.09* *gültig*, wir wollen Sie bei der Umsetzung durch Seminare in Ihrer Nähe unterstützen!

Am 31.03 + 01.04.09 findet das Jokab Safety Seminar Maschinenrichtlinie 2006 in Hamburg statt!
Hier wird unter anderem der Umgang mit der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 gezeigt!
Auch Beispiele mit der kostenlosen BGIA Sistema Software werden erläutert und genau besprochen!

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir Sie bei uns begrüßen dürften!
Fragen nehme ich gerne per PN entgegen!

Weitere Termine:
28.+29. April           Nürnberg
12.+13. Mai            Osnabrück
23.+24. Juni           Spaichingen
14.+15. Juli            Günzburg
25.+26  August       Köln
08.+09. September  Leipzig
06.+07. Oktober      Freiburg
10.+11. November   Kempten

Seminare für die Safety PLC Pluto finden immer an den darauffolgenden Tagen statt!

Genaueres können Sie dem beigefügten PDF entnehmen!



Jokab Safety
Ihr Partner für Maschinensicherheit
JOKAB SAFETY (D) GmbH · Max-Planck-Straße 21 · D-78549 Spaichingen
Telefon +49 (0)7424-95865-0 · Telefax +49 (0)7424-95865-99
info@jokabsafety.de · www.jokabsafety.de


----------



## jabba (8 März 2009)

Schlechte Werbung Safety !

Die Schulung findet in 
Hamburg 31.3-1.4
aber auch in folgenden Stätten statt:

Nürnberg  28.4-29.4
Osnabrück 11.5-13.5
Spaichingen 23.6-24.6
Günzburg 14.7-15.7
Köln 25.8-26.8 
Leipzig 8.9-9.9
Freiburg 6.10-7.10
Kempten 10.11-11.11

da Hamburg zu weit ist , wollte ich die PDF gar nicht öffnen,
daher bitte alle Städte angeben !


----------



## Safety (8 März 2009)

Danke Jabba,
stimmt ich werde nachbessern!


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*Hamburg*

Hallo @ All,
das Seminar in Hamburg ist noch nicht ausgebucht!


----------

